# Favorite distraction chews?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mmmm I believe a toy wouldn't be the solution. In my opinion "crate training" would help with the separation anxiety. There was another thread here on poodle forum recently, where people talked about separation anxiety...Let me copy and paste my response Maybe it can help  I think if you give her a tiny treat and walk away and increase the amount of time you stay away slowly.. She 'll get used to it. You may have to start from scratch though, There are some good videos that explain it better, maybe do a search for "crate training"  

Here, I found what I posted, maybe it can help too



Lou said:


> (...)
> 
> With my poodles, I started with crate training. (I believe it's very important) They love being in their crate now, It's "nap time"... Curtains closed lights off... So I can leave and they are ok with that. But when my husband is home and stays with them and they watch me walk out the door it's a bit different. Since the beginning, when I left the house, I didn't even look at them, just walked out... (Drove away for a few minutes) came back in the house like it was no big deal... Slowly increased the amount of time I was gone for.
> 
> ...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lou that is a great post to offer to Samantha. The only thing I would add is that you could try "crate games," Samantha. If you google it you will see what it is, which is really about helping Winnie understand that the crate is her safe space and that being there is not her being punished but giving her a chance to chill and get some nappies so she can come out and play again. The crate is also your friend when you need to take a shower or do a task that requires focus. Work hard to make it Winnie's happy chill zone and you will both be happy, even if eventually you ditch it all together.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Lou that is a great post to offer to Samantha. The only thing I would add is that you could try "crate games," Samantha. If you google it you will see what it is, which is really about helping Winnie understand that the crate is her safe space and that being there is not her being punished but giving her a chance to chill and get some nappies so she can come out and play again. The crate is also your friend when you need to take a shower or do a task that requires focus. Work hard to make it Winnie's happy chill zone and you will both be happy, even if eventually you ditch it all together.



 crate games!!! Great point!!! 
There must be some cool videos on YouTube about that!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

YouTube videos was my thought too. Great minds think alike, dear, don't they?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re I'm so glad we are on the same WAVE.... Hehehehe 

I "stole" this from another thread... I hope it's ok 





cookieface said:


> A few good resources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Lou that is a great post to offer to Samantha. The only thing I would add is that you could try "crate games," Samantha. If you google it you will see what it is, which is really about helping Winnie understand that the crate is her safe space and that being there is not her being punished but giving her a chance to chill and get some nappies so she can come out and play again. The crate is also your friend when you need to take a shower or do a task that requires focus. Work hard to make it Winnie's happy chill zone and you will both be happy, even if eventually you ditch it all together.


Her pen is where she is pretty comfortable. We feed her in there, her bed is in there and she spends quite a bit of time in there when she isn't laying around with us. I normally put her in there lock it up and turn around and leave right away. We play NPR for her all day so that it isn't too quiet. I've used a Kikopup video and that helped to get her in there and comfortable, but she still seems to not want to be left alone. Like I said, she was GREAT the past two weeks, it's just been in the last 3 days that she has started up again...

I appreciate all of the tips - I will look into all of the other resources Lou posted. Thank you all so much! 

Also, thinking about a pheromone collar... (though I generally put my shirt, or something of mine in there so she smells me).


----------

